# compiling c, c++ programs in panther



## joemath (Apr 18, 2006)

i was wondering if i just can't find cc on my mac or if it does not have it.  i want to be able to write, compile and run c and c++ programs.  what should i do?  i have os x 10.3.9

thanks


----------



## cmactrix (Apr 18, 2006)

you need to install X-code tools which should come on your installation cd 1.

or it should be somewhere on the apple site.

that will give you the basic gcc g++ compilers... if you need additional libraries you should look into fink and DarwinPorts.


----------



## barhar (Apr 18, 2006)

Discs 1, 2, and 3 are for 'Panther' (MacOS X 10.3.x) installation, and its related drivers, etc. Disc 4 contains the 'Xcode' installer.

Consider going to 'Apple Developer', setting up a 'free' developers account, and then downloading 'Xcode Tools v1.2 (via the 'Developers Tools' link, 613.1 MB in size, for MacOS X 10.3.x) and 'Xcode Tools v1.5' (372.4 MB in size, for MacOS X 10.3.x) for free!


----------



## joemath (Apr 18, 2006)

my collection of os x cd's has only 3 install discs and 5 software restore discs.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 18, 2006)

XCode should be on the 3rd install disk, and if it isn't, you can download XCode like barhar said by signing up for a free Developer Account with Apple.


----------



## joemath (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks to all.  problem solved.  what a great place this is.

oh, one more question.  i am looking for open gl commands and tools.  can anyone help me with this?

jw


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 18, 2006)

Apple has a decent collection of documentation on OpenGL:

http://developer.apple.com/graphicsimaging/opengl/


----------



## barhar (Apr 19, 2006)

My 'Panther' installation set consists of the four discs, as shown below:


----------



## joemath (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks.  i found the files.

jjw


----------

